# Elfie



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Several months ago, my family lost our dear friend Elfie. He was 17 years old and declining and yet he still felt that it was his duty to patrol his neighborhood. He always was the king of his territory, and he lived a long and full life both indoors and out. He loved his family; we grew up together really, and he was always a shining example of patience, wisdom, and loyalty. 

My mom said he insisted on going out one night this summer. She'd been keeping him in at night, trying to convince him that he is old and needed his rest but Elfie wasn't having it. She told him to be careful and watched him prowl off.

Elfie was hit by a car that night. Whoever did it laid him in the median with a note that it happened quickly and that they were sorry. My mom found him the next day. 

I only hope that he died without suffering. My family tries to find comfort in knowing that he was taken from this life before he became to old and ill to do all the things he loved. Before he lost that sense of dignity that he always possessed. My family got together and created a garden in the corner of the yard where we buried him near the place where he used to sit on the fence and watch over his kingdom. Everyone, even the other cats, seem to be able to sense his presence there.










Elfie was a friend to everyone. To my sisters and I he was a brother. To Chica he was like a patient grandfather. Magneto respected him and even Winry, who is normally so feisty, treated him with reverence when we visited grandma's house. Rusty, who grew up with Elfie as his mentor, seems lost without him. Rico and Thackery Binx (who has taken up residence at my mom's house now) have taken over the kingdom in Elfie's absence, and they often go to his place on the fence and sit together. It's as if they are waiting for him, or perhaps they feel his presence there...

We won't forget Elfie. He was a special cat, he had that special something and he was good, through and through. I've put off posting this as it took me a while to sort through my feelings but it would not be right for me not to memorialize him here. 

Thank you for reading. We love and miss you always, Elfie.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Rachel...

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet, sweet Elfie. Maybe he wanted to be let out because he knew his time was near and he didn't want you to have to make that decision? Maybe he knew that car was coming when it did? I don't know. Doesn't make it any easier. 

Haven't seen you around in a long, long time. It's nice to see you again...too bad it's under these circumstances. When you're feeling up to it and you have the time, let us know what you've been up to. I see by your signature you finished your studies. Are you still studying to be a veterinarian?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words Renée. It's true I haven't been around in a long time and my signature needs to be updated.. I've completely my studies and I am a CVT now. I'm actually working in a Cat Specialty Clinic... a lot has happened in my life over the last year. I'm single, I bought a house, got a horse... golly, I really do need to make a thread!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You're welcome. Please do make a thread. I'd love to hear what you've been up to. I've only recently been back my self. I took a year long hiatus, but I missed this place too much. I've been back since maybe June or July.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Elfie. It does make you wonder, as Renée said, if he knew that it was his time and was planning to spare you the pain of watching him decline further or of having to make that very hard decision. Sending lots of warm wishes to you.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about Elfie. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I understand what you are going through.
Sally


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of such a sweet boy with such a strong spirit!
Eternal petpets and nose kisses, run free Elfie!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss he was a good looking cat


----------

